# Military based novels



## Puppet121 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a book that was great writing and a very interesting storyline like in CoD4. Any suggestions? I like fiction too.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

I would suggest W.E.B. Griffin. He's got some good stuff. I would highly suggest reading _Semper Fi_, which is the first book in his Corps Series. I think there's something like ten books in that series. Then, if you like those, jump to some of his other stuff. He's got about three different series out, I think two of them he's done with and the other he's still popping novels out for.

And then, of course there's Tom Clancy. I don't know if you've read his stuff, or even like him at all, but he's also got some good stuff. I thoroughly enjoy him.

By the way, what exactly is CoD4? And also, do you like sci-fi military? Because if you do, I can recommend a slew of authors in that genre.

Hope this helps.

~Rodney


----------



## Puppet121 (Oct 31, 2008)

CoD4 is a game Call of Duty 4. And no I'm not interested in futuristic anything. I've heard of W.E.B. Griffin too. This one guy i talked to he said that Griffin is the best author by far. I don't necessarily believe that. It can also be books like Ted Dekker's and The Bourne Series. Thanks.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, no problem. I didn't know if you were the hardcore loyalist kind of reader whom just wants straight up action military, or if you liked to throw a little variety into it with some sci-fi.

Oh, and by the way... welcome to Writing Forums! Hope you have a fun stay.

~Rodney


----------



## Taxiday (Nov 1, 2008)

Stephen Coonts
Joe Weber
Dale Brown
plus several others all very good writers of military fiction.
WEB is an excellent writer but his is all very authentic and used a thing where he has military telegrams which are extremely difficult to do unless you are extremely familiar with the media.


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 4, 2008)

Tim O'Brian's "The Things They Carried" is probably the best military story I've ever read. It's a short, so you can get through it rather quickly.


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2008)

Read the master first. You won't find better military-type novels than those written by Tom Clancy. 

Then, try Vince Flynn - otherwise known as Tom Clancy on speed. 

Robert Ludlum - just don't read any of his posthumously published works; they weren't written by him. 

Jack Higgins - the master before Clancy came to town. 

Andy McNab - former SAS lieutenant. 

Chris Ryan - another from McNab's group.


----------

